# Connecting extra leisure battery:instrucions for a simpleton



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I have searched and confused myself with all the answers so if anyone could give me the simple answer if it exists, I would be very grateful.

I want to put a second leisure battery into my 2010 Swift 530Lp, bought in November 2010 so the existing battery should still be in good shape. There is a dedicated space for it in the battery box. Currently there is an 95AH battery in. 

Is this all I need to do:

buy similar battery and my local shop sells the same make and capacity.
put in space alongside the existing one
buy connecting leads (heavy duty) and connect positive to positive and negative to negative.

Is that all? Or am I missing a vital step?

As usual forward planning is lacking as I am going away on Saturday!! If it is a lot more complicated it will have to wait, but that would be a shame and limit me a little.

All advice will be gratfully received.
thanks
Julie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thats all you have to do but just be careful batteries can be dangerous and bite the novice.

It would be a good thing to have them both fully charged before you join them up then put them on charge for a while after they are joined up.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for this...I was getting confused with fuses, needing to ground it etc.

I think I will have a go myself as B***mountains wanted almost £300 for the battery and labour saying they need to wire it into the loom, but no-one else seemed to support that....and I can support the shop in our village as well!

Just one more question....as it will be in a box in the place reserved for batteries will it need to be fixed. I think it will be a snug fit.
Thanks again.
Julie


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Julie,

Yes the battery should be secured in a similar manner to the existing one. You have to consider what might happen in an accident as it a huge weight to be flying around and it could also cause a fire.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

OK.....I have the bits now, but am putting it off with another q!! I saw one article that seems to suggest running a cable to the MH body....do I need to do that too? Or is the above method good enough?

Sorry to ask so many questions.
Julie


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

4maddogs said:


> ......... I saw one article that seems to suggest running a cable to the MH body....do I need to do that too?
> Julie


No need to do that Julie,just connect + to + and - to -.

Frank(Sallytrafic) above has done an excellent article about this on his ''buying a van,a story'' thread but I can't find it 

It has some photos which show the installation very clearly,just wish I could find it :roll:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well if moderators can't find threads what hope for the rest of us  anyway here's a link. >that thread<

It's long so you will have to skim through it I'm on my iPad and can't see how to link to specific post at the moment.

Fitting two batteries starts at about page 10 and photos on page 11 the may be other mentions and I see one photo has gone walkabout but I can't edit the post to bring it back. But here is the missing picture


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

It all appears to be working well so far. I am due to be off hook- up for several days so am looking forward to the increased time and peace of mind. Thanks for your help, everyone.


----------

